# turkeys, deer, etc



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Terrible habitat, musk thistle, right on the shore of Strawberry Res but it made a nice photo.
[attachment=3:qooaz8y1]sm060715-035.jpg[/attachment:qooaz8y1]
Heres one for you turkey lovers. Get ready for the draw!
[attachment=2:qooaz8y1]sm060728-041.jpg[/attachment:qooaz8y1]
These bucks live in NE Utah
[attachment=1:qooaz8y1]smdeer23.jpg[/attachment:qooaz8y1]
Fishing the Green River.
[attachment=0:qooaz8y1]smnate_green01.jpg[/attachment:qooaz8y1]


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice collection of pics. I really like the one of the deer.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice turkeys! I think it would be fun to hunt Turkey! :lol:


----------

